# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  किस कारण भाग्योदय में विलम्ब है।

## sunil.sharma26

सुनील शर्मा
जन्म समय- 26 जून 1976 प्रातः8:15,स्थान-सांभर साल्ट ,जिला-जयपुर राजस्थान

कृपया जानकारी दे।
भाग्योदय में क्या अवरोध है
कारन एवम् निवारण बताये

कर्ज होने का कारन व् निवारण बताये।

----------


## kamalk718

मेहनत करो और अपने विवेक का इस्तेमाल करो कामयाबी जरुरु मिलेगी

----------


## Rajat Vynar

हट जाइए मेरे रास्ते से। आपकी हिम्मत कैसे हुई इस सूत्र में घुसने की? यह मेरा सूत्र है। मैं इस समस्या का ज्योतिषीय समाधान करूँगा। आप अपनी लच्छेदार बातों में एक ज्योतिष प्रेमी को उलझाकर दिग्भ्रमित कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

शर्मा जी, हमने दी गई कुण्डली का अध्ययन किया और यह पाया कि जातक के पास धन भरा पड़ा है। अय्याशी से जीवन बीत रहा है। आप तो सिर्फ इसलिए परेशान रहते हैं कि पैसा कहाँ खर्चा किया जाए? भविष्य में गलत सूचना देकर मंच के विज्ञ ज्योतिषियों और तांत्रिकों की परीक्षा लेने का दुःसाहस करके हमारा समय बर्बाद न करें। आपकी वृष राशि और कर्क लग्न है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## inder978

गुरूजी    मेरा नाम इंद्रलाल हे , जन्म तारीख २१-०९-१९७८  , समय शाम ४:४० pm , स्थान शिवगंज राजस्थान , आर्थिक स्तिथि में कब सुधार आएगा ,

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> गुरूजी    मेरा नाम इंद्रलाल हे , जन्म तारीख २१-०९-१९७८  , समय शाम ४:४० pm , स्थान शिवगंज राजस्थान , आर्थिक स्तिथि में कब सुधार आएगा ,


धन बस आने वाला है छप्पर फाड़ के। डिवोर्स हो गया होगा, नहीं तो होने वाला होगा।

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

नाम : सुमेर सिंह सीसवाल

जन्म स्थान : सोनीपत हरियाणा

तिथि : 9 अगस्त 1982, प्रातः 7 : 05

----------

